# Cuviers dwarf caiman for sale



## philipniceguy

Due to huge family breakdown/ forced move im having to sell my Cuviers dwarf caiman. of course I only had it a few months pics on on a thread few bits down from this :bash::bash::bash: I have to sell my whole collection now.

im asking £400.00 ONO but good,quick home is more important than the cash. DWAL or PSL ONLY


----------



## JonG

ime so sorry to hear you are having to sell this stunner mate.:gasp:.i no how much it meant to you.:blush:.i wish i had my dwa sorted as i would have loved to give it a good home.:bash:.all the best mate and thanks again for all your advice....:no1:


----------



## philipniceguy

JonG said:


> ime so sorry to hear you are having to sell this stunner mate.:gasp:.i no how much it meant to you.:blush:.i wish i had my dwa sorted as i would have loved to give it a good home.:bash:.all the best mate and thanks again for all your advice....:no1:


thanks for your kind words its mad last week everything was perfect then monday came on OH droped a bompshell, so in order for us all to stay together else were i must first sell of my collection


----------



## JonG

i dont no the ins and outs of your problems mate but its a shame you cant just sit down with your OH and work something out..theres always a way.if its just cash problems(which i think most of us are having at the moment:devilthen attempt to sell the rest of the collection you have and keep the cuviers and see how you get on after that:2thumb:...try and sort something out mate coz youve done such a brilliant job up to now with your superb setup and the settling in of its new occupant..you must be proud of what youve done so dont give it up just yet..:no1:


----------



## philipniceguy

JonG said:


> i dont no the ins and outs of your problems mate but its a shame you cant just sit down with your OH and work something out..theres always a way.if its just cash problems(which i think most of us are having at the moment:devilthen attempt to sell the rest of the collection you have and keep the cuviers and see how you get on after that:2thumb:...try and sort something out mate coz youve done such a brilliant job up to now with your superb setup and the settling in of its new occupant..you must be proud of what youve done so dont give it up just yet..:no1:


its not cash problems it is area problems, she missing her family to much (3 kids getting on top of her) so cant keep caiman (or any my HUGE collection) as going to have to move areas, meaning smaller house due to huge price differance of swindon/oxford :bash: prob renting for a few years :bash:hopes she changes her mind (not even 1% chance) before I sell as im sure not many people out there can house such a "big" animal and being DWA even less.


----------



## JonG

i dont no wot to say mate..like i said i wish my dwa was through but ime still waiting for a vets inspection date otherwise i would have taken the cuviers off you and i could have collected aswell..keep smiling mate and if there is anything i can do to help let me no ok..:no1:


----------



## sherburt

So sorry to hear this mate.

I had to get rid of my snake collection a few years back due to a break up and know exactly how you feel :bash:

out of curiosity how much are you selling the croc monitors for? thanks,


----------



## philipniceguy

sherburt said:


> So sorry to hear this mate.
> 
> I had to get rid of my snake collection a few years back due to a break up and know exactly how you feel :bash:
> 
> out of curiosity how much are you selling the croc monitors for? thanks,


they are here http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...whole-collection-sale-varanus-salvadorii.html


----------



## davidfitch

Gutted for you hope everything turns out ok, have followed the progress of your animals for what feels like forever and you have setups i can only dream of.


----------



## Primateman

I might be intersted in the dwarf mongoose, and the asian civets, can you please message me size details and price?


----------



## Missexotics

phil not selling now


----------



## philipniceguy

davidfitch said:


> Gutted for you hope everything turns out ok, have followed the progress of your animals for what feels like forever and you have setups i can only dream of.


thanks and looks like it's turning out OK



Missexotics said:


> phil not selling now


I was just putting that babe :bash:


after few LOOOOOOONNNNNG chats with OH/family we(well she as I already thought that) as desided we better of here, with few changes so keeping the caiman and other reptiles, who will have to sell few mammals as there "hers" but all in all a good turn out:gasp::2thumb: so please can a mod close and/or delete this thread :closed:


----------

